# Typical weekend fun. What's yours?



## Willa (Jun 15, 2009)

So, what's your typical weekend plans during summer?
What do you like to do, where do you go?

I love going at my parent's place and relax in the pool, under the sun, with a drink in hand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I also love wilderness camping, but I only do that once or twice per summer because I don't own a car and it's more difficult to plan this way. But I love love love relaxing in the forest, no electricity, no car noise, only the river, the fire and fun.

I wish I could go to a beach too... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What is your dream weekend?
Mine would be not to have to return to work on monday hahahah


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 15, 2009)

My dream weekend would be doing stuff with my boyfriend. I live out of state for the summer so I really miss him and it is hard to go visit. After finals last semester we spent three days together non-stop and it was fantastic!


----------



## mahreez (Jun 15, 2009)

since i'm here in shanghai for some time because of work, i thought of visiting at least one tourist spot every weekend. but sometimes work takes it toll and so i just sleep or clean my apartment. 

ive always dreamt of travelling more often and yeah that mondays gets delayed or something.


----------



## joey444 (Jun 15, 2009)

Ooooh, I love weekends! Pretty much doing anything with my hubby and daughters is my favorite thing to do.  During the summer, we go to the pool and to the beach alot and if not, we go to the mall or somewhere indoors because it gets scorching, almost unbearable hot here in Miami during the summer.


----------



## Willa (Jun 15, 2009)

Lucky you in Miami


----------



## n_c (Jun 15, 2009)

Ugh I hate the summer Willa. So if I can, I stay indoors glued to my t.v. or doing chores. If I have my kid I do go out mostly to the pool.


----------



## ginger9 (Jun 15, 2009)

^ not I, I LOVE the summer since it's pretty much cold here 6 months out of the year in Canada. 

A typical weekend in the summer I like to putter around my backyard with my dog or go for walks and hikes with him. Also I love BBQs, it's my must have in the summer!! 

On occasion I love to go up north to my friends cottage or just go somewhere scenic and quiet. Oh I also love strawberry, raspberry season - I try to go berry picking as much as I can!


----------



## Willa (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_Ugh I hate the summer Willa. So if I can, I stay indoors glued to my t.v. or doing chores. If I have my kid I do go out mostly to the pool._

 
Why so??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love summer, but I hate when it becomes humid
And lord knows it can get humid here... sometimes it's just a nonsense!!!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 15, 2009)

It is soooo hot in H-town so you will usually find me sweating around town either at friends places or the pool. I live near Galveston so we hit up that beach too.


----------



## Willa (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm jealous of those of you who can access a beach easily
The closest to a beach that I've been was in Old Orchard when I was 6


----------



## n_c (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Why so??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love summer, but I hate when it becomes humid
And lord knows it can get humid here... sometimes it's just a nonsense!!!_

 
Always have!

I get in a real bad mood during the summer its so nasty sticky, ruins my makeup and I hate sweating.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 15, 2009)

In Birmingham AL. there's not a whole lot to do
But I purchased season passes to the theme park, so we go swimming & go on the rides. Then come home and cook something on the grill. My husband's away this summer for work so it's just me and my kids. No family close by, kinda sad, but I can relate to the heat factor, It's terrible, scorching hot, and can still be like 80 degrees at night. 
When I move back home, I'm gonna have a ton of fun. My favorite activities are going to festivals, state fairs, swimming at the lakes, having BBQ's with the family, eating roasted corn on the cob & bbq chicken, riding my bike, going to the park, going to buy ice cream, fishing, going to farmer's markets, local pools, there's always something going on.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_^ not I, I LOVE the summer since it's pretty much cold here 6 months out of the year in Canada. 

A typical weekend in the summer I like to putter around my backyard with my dog or go for walks and hikes with him. Also I love BBQs, it's my must have in the summer!! 

On occasion I love to go up north to my friends cottage or just go somewhere scenic and quiet. Oh I also love strawberry, raspberry season - I try to go berry picking as much as I can!_

 
I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 picking berries, my cousin used to have a farm, and we would run into the fields and eat the berries right off the plants.
I miss living Los Angeles, when the vendors would come up to my door and sell me a case of strawberries for $5!


----------



## User35 (Jun 17, 2009)

lets see 

Taking my quads up to the mountains ( where its cooler) and ride around all day, then have a bbq with some friends.

Taking the boat out to the lake, get a tan, beer, and then grilling up some food.

Fishing

going out to the range and shooting with some friends 

HAVASU! <~~~ Thats my favorite thing to do in the summer 

I love summer, where I live there is so much great things to do outside.


----------



## Willa (Jun 17, 2009)

Havasu???

o_0


----------



## User35 (Jun 17, 2009)

ok well maybe not "do" Havasu lol...

but go visit there..we have a time share there, and some friends that have like a 2 million dollar home in Parker ( like 30 minutes from Havasu).It a GREAT time. Take the boat out there...chill at the sand bar or copper canyon.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 17, 2009)

When it's not horribly hot, we will go camping & fishing. I love Largemouth bass fishing in the summer, lots 'o beer!
When it's 100+ I am indoors playing on the ps3.


----------



## Tahti (Jun 17, 2009)

I like to go to raves or random house parties, or just hang out with my mates... 

I don't really have a typical weekend as there's always something different happening, but if it's a rave usually it always involves VERY loud bass'd up music, dancing, staying up for 3 days in a row and having a laugh in general. ^_^ I go to a lot of psytrance and dubstep parties.

House parties are good too, just to chillax!.. This weekend I'm going to a Vegas night, and I can't waaaait. I love dressing up!

Or else we'll just go to someone's gaff/to the local (ahahaha I feel like an old farmer saying that xD), chain smoke, and play Tekken all day. Or Final Fantasy in my case too ;D


----------



## claralikesguts (Jun 17, 2009)

CAMPING <3 and hiking, with my family usually. but it's extra fun with my boyfriend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



if i don't go camping or hiking though, my perfect weekend would be going somewhere far. to the beach, to san francisco, etc. i love long drives.
but if i can't get out at all, doing nothing at all with my bf is a perfect day. <3


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jun 17, 2009)

I spend my weekends at home mostly because I work Mon-Fri and want to relax at home. This weekend, I'm going to get some frozen yogurt and go hiking with my sister.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 17, 2009)

My typical summer weekend fun: sleep


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jun 17, 2009)

I wish I could have fun but I work a stupid retail job so I never have weekends off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 my ideal weekend would be to just kick it around the house or just go out shopping or at least walk around somewhere with friends or my s/o


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm pretty boring so I just like to hang out, maybe go to the mall or something like that. I'm cool just hanging out at home. But occasionally I like to party and go out. I just get too tired during the week and have no energy for weekends hah.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 18, 2009)

Good people + our pool + some hot beats + ALCOHOL = one rockin' good weekend/summer!


----------



## franimal (Jun 18, 2009)

My fave is chillin by the pool with a drink as well, also I love to go camping. But I usually just end up reading, doing errands, and cleaning my house on weekends which is lame. I hope I can take a cruise this summer.


----------



## palmetto_barbie (Jun 24, 2009)

it is TOO hot for me to be outdoors unless i'm at the beach....so i'm not summer's biggest fan during the day...but at night is a different story...i never have to worry about being freezing goin' from club to club...looooove that


----------



## luvsic (Jun 26, 2009)

Mine ranges from anything to anything!

When I'm at home for the summer, there's not much to do, so I love just having girls nights out. I'm still a kid at heart so usually we catch dinner, watch a movie or go shopping, then have a sleepover with ice cream and cosmos and probably more movies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have had the same group of girlfriends since high school and we're all still pretty tight so I am fine and happy with that! I don't really go out to clubs on the weekends, since during the summer I stay with my parents they are pretty strict and I can do without it. 

During school I'm game with anything. I can go for a night of fun out partying, or I can stay in with a tub of ice cream watching a movie and chilling with my friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've had many nights of both, and they're equally satisfying.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 26, 2009)

Man...I feel so lame. My weekends consist of either sitting around my apartment with my kid, trying to catch a nap here and there, or driving up to Jersey and sitting around my house with my kid and my mom and little brother. *sigh* I'm so pathetic.


----------



## kittykit (Jun 29, 2009)

Hiking, picnic and BBQ are my favourite activities in summer. I love the beach but am currently living in a landlocked country. The lakes aren't bad options


----------



## Willa (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ForgetRegret* 

 
_Man...I feel so lame. My weekends consist of either sitting around my apartment with my kid, trying to catch a nap here and there, or driving up to Jersey and sitting around my house with my kid and my mom and little brother. *sigh* I'm so pathetic._

 
You are not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I usually spend all my weekends at my parents place


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 29, 2009)

normally going to a bar with friends (i'm not into clubs, but i like a few bars), or going to the beach and boardwalk, having cook-outs.. i am going away next week, cannot wait!


----------



## Mizzvaine (Jun 29, 2009)

Hanging out with friends, karaoke nights, watching a movie, just chillin'.
. 
or just staying at home.. specktra all day (lol.jk), blog, do makeup videos or play warhammer.. haha. 

or spending time with my SO.

that's pretty much my weekend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I live in a town where beach is like a 2 hour drive. It sucks! Also, it's always scorching hot here (95+ degrees all the time) so, staying at home would be the best option.


----------



## greengoesmoo (Mar 29, 2010)

I *used* to do similar to Tahti, but I deeply despise psytrance. As much as most people dislike dead puppies. Bring back gabba!!
Also, it gets to a point when you realise the jubs *really* aren't as good as they used to be. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These days I spend a lot of time with my BFF Kyle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We go on 10 mile walks, we go caving, rock climbing, swimming, we just get out and active, oh, and massively stoned! 
Our summer plan is to get into these 1940 abandoned underground tunnels called "Short's seaplane factory" CANT WAIT!!!


----------



## lara (Mar 30, 2010)

We lounge around the house, work on our models (he makes model ships, I make model planes) or play video games during the day and go to the pub for a couple of drinks in the evening, then come home to crash out and watch dvds.

Every second weekend I pack up my gear and go play Warhammer 40K, or we go for a drive to the beach or the mountains.

We're a pretty low key (i.e. nerdy) couple


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 2, 2010)

Im pretty boring. In Arizona, its usually 117 degrees outside in the summer.  I like to have girls night out on Friday. I spend time with my man on Saturday. Sunday if I am not out by the pool, I am in the house cleaning. I take my dogs to the bark park on sundays too.


----------



## kpenn (Apr 4, 2010)

This summer is going to be kind of lame because I'm staying alone in Toronto while most of my older friends graduate and move home.  Being younger sucks sometimes!

I'll probably be working on weekends, as I have to take a summer class Monday-Thursday because of a scheduling conflict with my majors..bummer!  I'll also be studying for my Law School Admissions Test, which I write on June 7th - eek!

Typically, I like to spend my weekends vintage shopping (who am I kidding, shopping in general!), trying out new restaurants/coffee shops and clubbing with my friends.  I love dancing and any excuse to get dressed up and have a few drinks!


----------



## kpenn (Apr 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *palmetto_barbie* 

 
_it is TOO hot for me to be outdoors unless i'm at the beach....so i'm not summer's biggest fan during the day...but at night is a different story...i never have to worry about being freezing goin' from club to club...looooove that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree 100%!  I love when the weather gets warm and you don't have to worry about lines and coat check and all that jazz!


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Apr 7, 2010)

Summer is convention and glam season for me. I kind of have a devil-may-care attitude to colors and seasons. I sometimes make outfits that really aren't suited for the heat, watch anime on weekends (and wonder why all the hot guys look like me, but without breasts. Does this make me a narcissist?) and sometimes I like to find a new project or two if I'm not too swamped with the work from classes I so foolishly applied for.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 7, 2010)

Ideally my weekends would consist of a super clean house with nothing to do and tons of time to bake/cook with someone else doing the dishes for me. Hehe, in my dreams.

I'm not too into the outdoors, though I appreciate it once in a while. I love to swim, what I love best about summer is being able to swim at night. Or go out in skimpier clothing and not be cold. I love going to the hookah lounge and watching belly dancing.


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 8, 2010)

i remember this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i cant wait for summer


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 9, 2010)

Summer equals sweaty and sticky body and nights too warm to sleep. But summer means something special to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My typical weekend is to go shopping, watch movies and have meals out. I like to go swimming at around noon before lunch too.


----------

